# Hello from Texas!



## Teaspoons (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I'm so happy to find this forum!

I'm new to the hobby of keeping mantises, but I recently caught a lovely male Stagmomantis Carolina and I've

fallen head over heals for him. I hope I can learn a lot through this community, and in return maybe contribute.

Other then my pets I really enjoy photography, jewelry making, and art. I'm hoping to find a nice macro lens soon

so I can take better photos of my current mantis, and any tiny thing I pick up in the future. I'm very interested in expanding

my mantis collection, and maybe even finding a female mantis to breed with my current guy. Well thanks for reading this, I'm looking

forward to getting to know the community here!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome from California! Home of the invisible stagmomantis californica!


----------



## beckyl92 (Oct 15, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome. Please use the search.


----------



## ismart (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello there and welcome to the forum, glad to have you here!


----------



## sbugir (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey, welcome from CO


----------



## d17oug18 (Oct 15, 2009)

whats crackin, im doug.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome. Glad your here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Teaspoons, like the name, so u fell in love did you? Well your in for it now! Welcome to the forum from OHIO! and get that camera ready, we are looking for pictures for our yearly calander real soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Co[/SIZE]


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Teaspoons (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## wero626 (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome can i be tablespoon LOL awsome name


----------



## xxtittlexx (Oct 22, 2009)

hellooooo theree im from texas too what part?


----------



## thegpsman (Oct 22, 2009)

Teaspoons said:


> Hello everyone!I'm so happy to find this forum!
> 
> I'm new to the hobby of keeping mantises, but I recently caught a lovely male Stagmomantis Carolina and I've
> 
> ...


Hello

I am also from Houston Texas. League city to me exact. Just getting started in the world of Mantis's

Give me a shout.

Steve Lieber


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2009)

thegpsman said:


> HelloI am also from Houston Texas. League city to me exact. Just getting started in the world of Mantis's
> 
> Give me a shout.
> 
> Steve Lieber


Welcome


----------

